# tattooing, paste or ink?



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

When I first got my tattoo set I got the roll on green ink. I have been using that until recently i ordered some paste. I used it for the first time and it is much easier to use, but I am wondering if it will make its way into those holes enough! I did use a tooth brush to rub it in well. What do you all use and what do you think works best/lasts longest?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the paste - never got the ink so I cant say if either would last longer.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Paste is much better imo. I just rub the ear really good until the ink comes through the other side.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the ink works good on rabbits, but my success with goats..not much, good to know the paste is easier and better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got the black ink with our kit, and it worked really well, but I was worried! I'd like to get the green paste and try it next year, I know green is better to use anyway!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

The paste is easier to use! The liquid ink just runs and is very messy. Paste is still messy but not like regular ink. I like to use a tooth brush to work it in as well......


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

For the last few years, I have been using the paste. If nothing else, I think its more sanitary than the ink...The ink I had was applied using a roller ball built into the container, that was then rolled over the tattoo holes.
The method I use now, goes as follows:
Clean inside ears w/ alcohol, and while that dries...
I use a clean q-tip to put a little paste on the ends of the tattoos, then clamp the ears. ( I can very clearly see the tattoo.)
Then I put a little more paste on the q-tip (if needed) and rub the ink into the holes a little better.
I use a clean q-tip for each goat and clean the tattoos w/ 91% alcohol between goats. Also, I have the "revolving head" tattoo pliers, which have turned out to be an awesome investment because I don't have to take out my herd id.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Never had luck with the black ink rollers.. Most of the animals I've tattooed using it are no longer identifiable by the tat. Now I have to redo them all with the green paste. Yay for me..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard that if you tattoo them again it makes it really messy and hard to read. People here have suggested using a flashlight shown thru from the back of the ear to see the tattoo.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd definitely go that route if there was any visible even left. 
Ashley.. You mention rubbing until the ink comes through the other side... You tattoo hard enough that it goes through their ear..? Is that what I'm doing wrong? I certainly hope I don't have to press quite that hard..


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Well so far the first one I did with the ink seems very legible...the others still have green all over their ears so I will have to wait and see. I do know the paste seems to me a much lighter color of green and shows up better on those black ears!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I was wondering if it is necessary to tattoo our goats in order to register them with American Boer Goat Ass. I have two twin doelings coming from ABGA registerred parents and would like to register their offspring. It appears that ABGA wants a tattoo. I have never had to register any livestock before. I have the dam and have transferred the registration papers to my name and also have a service memo for the registered buck she was bred to. She came to us bred. Do I need to tatoo both doelings in order to be registerred?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most registries require a tattoo. If the registry asks for tattoo info. then i'd make sure to tattoo them before registering...though I have sent in the paperwork w/ tattoo info. and then tattooed them later on. 

And back to the OP... the green paste works best from my experience. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that AGS requires all kids are given a tattoo number but don't require a tattoo. The number is required in case someone wants to show them later so that the tattoo can be added. They also allow microchips as means of permanent id but again require a tattoo number. 

The other registries I am not sure about.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information. We will probably get them tatooed and registered with ABGA.


----------

